#ubuntu-sa 2010-12-21
<cdbs> Hi, so now onwards, ubuntulog_ will log every discussion that happens here
#ubuntu-sa 2010-12-22
<cdbs> Sary: Assalam alaikum
<Sary> wa alykum assalam
<cdbs> Sary: you created that mailing list?
<cdbs> and, this channel is now being logged
<Sary> You now i did , so why asking
<cdbs> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/21/%23ubuntu-sa.html is yesterday's log, the first day of its run
<Sary> What you mean logged !
<cdbs> Sary: It would be better to have one on the mailman lists.ubuntu.com
<cdbs> Sary: open that link and see
<cdbs> noting down of every discussion on this channel
<Sary> cdbs, please be clear .. whats that logs for
<cdbs> Sary: Just like that. It would help if we were to keep meetings here
<cdbs> I am bilal if you didn't recognise
<Sary> ah , nice ..
<Sary> I now you're :)
<Sary> so now we have 2 mails listed on ubuntu.com !
<cdbs> yup
<Sary> And the 1st one is ..
<cdbs> the google groups one
<Sary> Wow ! .. i though we already got an ubuntu.com mail.
<Sary> is the google group active
<Sary> cdbs, ever heard of Google's mater plan ..
<Sary> cdbs, http://masterplanthemovie.com/
<cdbs> hmm, wait a moment, I am busy
<Sary> So , i think we're better of with " ubuntu-sa@lists.launchpad.net  " ..
<Sary> *off
#ubuntu-sa 2010-12-23
<Sary> !md5
<lubotu3> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<omer41> السﻻم عليم ورحمه الله وبركاته
<omer41> عليكم
<omer41> يا شباب
#ubuntu-sa 2010-12-24
<Sary> Assalamu alykum ,
<Sary> cdbs, next time .. if you're busy don't chit chat.
<cdbs> Sary: Walaikum alsalaam
<cdbs> I was busy working on python transitions in Ubuntu
<cdbs> work is done now
<Sary> well done.
<cdbs> Sary: BTW, this channel no longer has a +t mode set. Anyone can change topic now.
<cdbs> I made that change
<Sary> cdbs, thats kind of you, are you planing to leave the team ! please don't.
<cdbs> heh, no
<cdbs> the reason I did that was because many of us would like to change the topic, and they don't have op
<Sary> Right.
<Sary> What was that situation with Sabily team joining our loco ! i forgot.
<ubuntu> السلام عليكم
<ubuntu> يا اخوانا ويش السالفة
<ubuntu> ليش ماتردون السلام
<ubuntu> speak arabic?
<damascene> Guest25183: وعليكم السلام
<wit-nit> damascene من وين انت
<wit-nit> ممكن نتعرف
<damascene> اهلا
<damascene> من دمشق
<damascene> اسكن الرياض
<wit-nit> انا جديد بالابونتو
<wit-nit> ممكن مساعدة؟
<damascene> اسئل، وساحاول
<wit-nit> كيف ممكن اسطب ابليكيشن في كمبيوتر ثاني من الابتوب حقي بال terminal
<wit-nit> damascene?
<damascene> تريد تثبيت برنامج على جهاز آخر باستخدام جهازك؟
<wit-nit> نعم
<damascene> ادخل عليه ssh ونزله
<damascene> ام انك تريد نقل الملف من جهازك
<wit-nit> اريد ان اعمل له sudo install  كيف ؟ بال ssh  ولا بال  scp ظ
<damascene> وضح لي الموضوع اولا
<damascene> انت تريد الدخول على الجهاز عن بعد
<damascene> ام انك تريد نقل ملف من جهازك له
<damascene> هناك ايضا قناة اكثر نشاطا واعضاء من هذه
<damascene> #linuxac
<damascene> لمجتمع لينكس العربي
<damascene> wit-nit: هل ذهبت
<damascene> علي الذهاب فقد تأخر الوقت
#ubuntu-sa 2010-12-25
<Sary> pc-moon, أنرت ياطيب , القي نظرة على مصادر الفريق
<Sary> وانضم للقائمة البريدية على , لانش باد
<pc-moon> طيب
<Sary> وفي أيضا قناة متمع لينكس العربي , ان اردت الدعم لاي من توزيعات لينكس linuxac#
<Sary> طبت وطاب ممشاك
<Sary> بالمرة أسألك , هل جربت سبيلي
<Sary> النسخة الإسلامية من يبونتو
<pc-moon> ï»»
<pc-moon> ماجربتها باقي
<Sary> إن شاء الله تجربها , ﻷانها نسخة المسلم , تضم برامج إسلامية
<Sary> http://www.sabily.org/website/
<pc-moon> صراحة ياخي الفاظل مني عارف وين احط اميلي
<pc-moon> ﻻكن هذا اميلي
<pc-moon> pc-moon@hotmail.com
<pc-moon> وجهت نظري م
<pc-moon> مدام انها ابونتو انزل برامجها واستايلها وخلاص
<Sary> اي تقدر , تحول يبونتو لسبيلي .. يعني تحمل مصدر سبيلي للاستايل والبرامج .. اذا حاب اعطيك امر التحويل
<pc-moon> طيب انا موافق
<Sary> أخي الآن ادخل هنا للتسجيل ببريد الفريق السعودي  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sa
<Sary> طيب ابشر
<Sary> ثم على يمينك تجد خيار الانضمام للفريق .. join the team
<pc-moon> دخلت وبسجل بس موراضي يقبل الباسورد يقولي قصير وانا حاط اكثر 9حروف اضن فيلة مشكلة
<Sary> اها , خل الباسورد فيه حروف
<Sary> هل *
<Sary> انت الآن في عملية التسجيل في الانش باد .. صحيح
<pc-moon> https://login.launchpad.net/WX7srbrfnc4GlKLv/+new_account
<Sary> ممتاز أخي , املأ البيانات , واهم شي الباسورد يكون فيه حرفين كابتل
<Sary> مثلا .. SA والباقي ارقام
<pc-moon> طيب تمام
<Sary> اكيد طلب منك تنشيط الحساب الجديد من رابط على بريدك
<pc-moon> اكيد
<pc-moon> بس الرقم السري ﻻزم يتغير
<Sary> تمام .. نشط الحساب , وادخل على رابط الفريق https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sa وانضم
<pc-moon> ﻻنه كذى راح اتاكسل على دخول الموقع شي كبتل وشي اسمول وشي ارقام
<Sary> ليش
<pc-moon> راح اتاكسل ادخله كل مرة
<Sary> امم , مدري هذا وضع الانش باد .. لكن جرب تغير الباسورد ان اردت وضبط
<pc-moon> انا ابغة كذى بس
<pc-moon> pcmoon
<Sary> امم
<Sary> طيب PCmoon
<Sary> معليه و حالة استثنائية للانش باد
<pc-moon> okey no problem
<Sary> راح تتعود عليه وماراح تنسى .. مثلي
<Sary> لأن الانش باد مهم أخي .. في ارسال تقارير المشاكل للتوزيعة او البرامج المستخدمه فيها
<Sary> وتتبعها .. فهذه ميزة الانش باد
<pc-moon> طيب اوكي
<Sary> حلوين
<Sary> الآن انضك للفريق السعودي https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sa
<Sary> وبإمكانك ايضا الانضمام لفريق سبيلي .. ان احببت تقديم يد العون والمساعدة في تطوير سبيلي
<Sary> او فقط كا مستخدم لسبيلي
<pc-moon> نفس الموقع وﻻ موقع ثاني
<Sary> نفس الموقع على الانش باد
<pc-moon> طيب تمام كيف ادخلة
<pc-moon> على فكرة انا اول مرة اشوف هذا الموقع
<pc-moon> ومني مستوعب فكرتة كاملة
<Sary> https://launchpad.net/~sabily.team
<Sary> طيب , اذا الحمد لله .. الله جابك اليوم :)
<pc-moon> الحمدلله
<Sary> ناظر أخي .. فكرة الموقع .. هو تقديم خدمة ارسال التقارير لمشاكل توزيعة يبونتو , او رفع اكواد , او الترجمة , او الإجابة على الأسئلة
<pc-moon> اها
<pc-moon> طيب حبيبي ممكن اشوف برنامج القاموس
<Sary> بس اهم مميزة هي راسال التقارير لمبرمجي الأدوات والبرامج
<Sary> اي قاموس أخي
<pc-moon> الي في الفريض
<pc-moon> الفريق
<Sary> اها , قاموس اللي مطوره اخانا ضيف
<pc-moon> Qamoos
<Sary> اي
<Sary> البرنامج تحت التطوير , واخونا ضيف مارفعله مصدر للتحميل لى الآن
<pc-moon> اها
<Sary> إن شاء الله اذا حضر نناقشه , ويمكن يسمحلنا بالمساهمه معه في تكوير البرنامج
<Sary> *تطوير
<Sary> هل انضممت اخي للفريقين
<Sary> نعم انضممت للفريق السعودي
<pc-moon> اكيد
<Sary> حياك الله أخي محمد , أنرت الفريق :)
<Sary> انا أخوك ساري محمد
<pc-moon> والنعم فيك
<Sary> عضو وإداري في الفريق
<pc-moon> ماشاء الله
<Sary> والنعم فيك أخي الحبيب
<Sary> مدري , هل سجلت اسمك المستعار هنا , او حاب تسجل
<pc-moon> اسمي pc-moon في اي مكان
<Sary> تمام , تقدر تسجله هنا برقم سري على شبكة فرينود ويكون خاص فيك.
<pc-moon> صراحة ماعرف الطريقة وانا محرج منك
<Sary> لا عليك أخي .. كلنا تعلمنا ولا زلنا , وين الاحراج بس :)
<pc-moon> بارك الله فيك
<Sary> ناظر أخي .. انا الأن بترك الغرفة وبرجع . .ابيك تشوف السطر اللي فيه اسمي وركز عليه
<Sary> لأني حاب اوضحك كيف راح يكون حسابك بعد التسجيل
<Sary> اوضح لك *
<pc-moon> اتفظل
<Sary> طيب أخي .. اذا بتسجل الاسم اللي انت داخل فيه الآن
<pc-moon> ايوة
<Sary> تستخدم الأمر  التالي
<Sary>  /msg nickserver
<Sary> وثم تاخد مسافه وتضيف الرقم السري , ثم مسافة وتضيف بريدك
<pc-moon> هذا وين احطة
<Sary> راح يكون كالتالي .. مثال
<pc-moon> على فكرة انا داخل ببرنامج buddy
<Sary> هنا بمكان الكتابة , تضع الأمر ثم تضغط ادخال
<Sary> جميل
<Sary> هذا مثال أخي
<Sary>  /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<Sary> bar= الرقم السري لحسابك الجديد هنا على الشبكة
<Sary> ومن ثم بريدك
<Sary> وسيتم ارسال رسالة للتنشيط على بريدك
<Sary> انا مضطر للخروج أخي .. لكن متصل
<pc-moon> صراحة فهمت ﻻكن مو كثير
<pc-moon> مافي مشكلة نتقابل في وقت ثاني
<Sary> لاعليك أخي , احتفظ بالفكرة وعملية التسجيل  .. وافسرلك اكثر حين العودة إن شاء الله
<Sary> مع اطيب التحايا , السلام عليكم
<pc-moon> انا سعيد مقابلتك
<pc-moon> وعليكم السلام
<Sary> عوده
<Sary> السلام عليكم
<Sary> pc-moon,  أنا الأسعد أخي , ولي الشرف بمعرفتك والجميع.
<pc-moon> Ø°
<shubbar> hi everyone
<shubbar> did anyone work on ubuntu server?
#ubuntu-sa 2010-12-26
<saleem> hi
<saleem> can some one answerme
